# Good one handed bar clamps



## gpeck (Nov 24, 2010)

Does anyone have an opinion on a good quality one hand bar clamp?
I see a lot of Irwin clamps. Are there better clamps out there? 
Thank you


----------



## MEP1 (Aug 14, 2015)

I'd suggest going to a few stores and trying out a few brands to see which ones work best for you.

I've had several people tell me Irwin quick grips are the best thing since sliced bread, but I find them awkward to use and can't get good clamp pressure most of the time because of the angle where the handle ends up.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

MEP1 said:


> I'd suggest going to a few stores and trying out a few brands to see which ones work best for you.
> 
> I've had several people tell me Irwin quick grips are the best thing since sliced bread, but I find them awkward to use and can't get good clamp pressure most of the time because of the angle where the handle ends up.


Very good suggestion. Irwin clamps are good clamps if they fit your anatomy.

George


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

I use and like the Irwin clamps. There are always reviews about various hand clamps that invariably complain that they don't produce enough pressure, but, I don't see that problem with mine.
Watch the bif box store specials and get a couple to try. I think you'll like them.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Other brands to consider are Jorgensen and Bessey, which IMO are a bit more $ but better quality. As previously stated best that you "try out" what clamp feels right in your hand. Be safe.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I am happy with my Irwin bar clamps. If you can find some of the old black ones at a yard sale or somewhere they are better than the new ones. Sometimes at least around here you can find them on sale at lowes for $26 for an 8 pack.


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

The Highland Woodworking ones are very good quality and a really great value if you buy the 6 packs.
I like them better than the Irwins (I have lots of both). They have bigger bars, smoother handles and the "pads" on the Highland ones are molded in a way that let's you clamp down near the bar. Oh, and the mechanism to pull the end off to switch them to pusher's is much easier to use.








Quick Action Bar Clamps - Pack of 6


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a couple of 12" Irwin and like them a lot. I use them mostly for holding stuff to the bench, not so much for assembly. They don't have a lot of force but are not intended to. There are pipe clamps and such for real force.

I also have a pair of 24" Jorgensen, I really liked them at first until the head on one of them snapped off.

I haven't tried Bessey but I will be getting some, they look like the best quality to me but not very cheap in price. I've collected so many cheap clamps over the years and don't like using them, time to invest in best tools. :yes:


----------



## gpeck (Nov 24, 2010)

I just ordered 6 of the clamps from Highland woodworking. They appear to be good quality, we shall see. The sale price is good as well.
Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## Jfill1 (Sep 5, 2015)

Bessey and Irwin are both good. I personally use Pipe Clamps on just about every project, as you will see in my photo album on my profile. However... I do like Irwin a lot for what you're asking for and so do my friends and co workers who build cabinets all day. Even in our cab shop they will use Irwin on a daily basis.

Here is the best value online based on price alone right now https://catalog.afillinger.com/products/clamp-4pc-set-quick-grip%7C2402378.html


$22.99+ $12 flat shipping= $34.99 +tax if applicable The shipping is $12 if you buy 1 or 100 which is cool if you need multiple items.

Only says 4 in stock but email me and I'll get more in next week Friday for you and ship them out Friday afternoon.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Tool Shop brand from Menards are my first choice--the heavy duty ones have performed better that the Irwins for me---Menards has them on sale for half price on a regular basis (usually when I don't need them)


----------

